# My favorite English TV show was Keeping up Appearances...



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

At least I think that's what it was called.


I loved when someone called her Mrs. Bucket, lol


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

It was painfully accurate at times.....I used to cringe sometimes!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

Also loved Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> It was painfully accurate at times.....I used to cringe sometimes!



 What do you mean by that?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

When I was working, I worked; for a long time; with a pharmist; who I still see a lot. Everybody used to call us Patsy and Edina. I was Patsy...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol...she was the sexy blonde right?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

I tried...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

You tried what, to be sexy or to be blonde...you look blonde on your tiny avatar pic.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

Both.....and the blonde is real, so far; better in the summer!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 30, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Also loved Absolutely Fabulous.



Both great shows!  I absolutely love AbFab!!!


----------

